# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  αντίσταση EURO PRO VOLCANO

## ΓιάννηςΖ

προσπαθώ να βρώ το ανταλλακτικό ,κάτω αντίσταση μπόιλερ του συστήματος σιδερώματος euro pro volcano.
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ούτε αναμένεται παραλαβή από την αντιπροσωπεία.
Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο σ΄αυτή την χώρα.Σύστημα με αγορά ~450€ 8 ετών χωρίς ανταλλακτικά.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος εάν υπάρχει δυνατότητα μεμονωμένης κατασκευής αντίστασης και από ποιόν.
Συνημμένα σχετική φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστώ. IMG_20190218_114743.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

oikονομου πειραιας

----------


## aktis

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η υπαρξη ανταλλακτικών για 10 χρόνια ; 
Πιθανότατα σταμάτησε ο Κινέζος να το φτιάχνει ...  είδα οτι έπεσε η τιμή για τα τελευταία κομματια στα  200 ευρω 
https://www.5050.gr/el/%CF%83%CE%B9%...03710690.html#

Αλλά και πάλι έπρεπε να υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά ...

εμφανισιακά βλέπω η αντίσταση μοιάζει με αυτή , ίσως ταιριάζει ...



https://www.kourlaba.gr/oshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=6252&search=juro+pro+heating



λογικά πρέπει να αλλάξεις και μια φλάτζα 

https://www.kourlaba.gr/oshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=6253&search=juro+pro+heating10.61.51.14-500x500.jpg

----------


## manolo

Φίλε Χρήστο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Σύμφωνα με τους ευρωπαϊκούς κανονισμούς για κάθε συσκευή που πωλείται και αντιπροσωπεύεται στην Ευρώπη πρέπει ο αντιπρόσωπος ή ο κατασκευαστής να εξασφαλίζει ανταλλακτικά για 10 χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Τα 10 είναι υποχρεωτικά, από εκεί και πέρα αν και εφόσον του έχει μείνει σε stock.

----------

mikemtb73 (20-02-19)

----------


## ΓιάννηςΖ

Τελικά βρήκα την σωληνωτή αντίσταση σε κατάστημα στην Ρετσίνα (στίς γραμμές) με 11€.Επεμβαίνεις στην πλάκα με προσοχή αφαιρείς την παλαιά και περνάς την καινούργια.Έμαθα ότι πήγαν σε Έλληνα κατασκευαστή αντιστάσεων και παρήγγειλαν τα ελάχιστα τεμάχια για διάθεση.

----------

